# Portland



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a lot of abandon train cars way back in the alphabet district,me and a couple of buddies fixed up and now have a caboose on lock down out there been 6 months and still going great got us a wood burning stove 2 rooms it's nice.I've seen so me old boxcars people should go check em out I've told people in the city but none wants to do the walk out there


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 22, 2009)

Score...yeah those cars get moved/buffed every so often, but that whole area is chill most of the time. I've only heard of one incident where people were chased out of the yard there. 

Once I saw a crew park the yard mule right on those tracks next to the quickie mart and go in for drinks and snacks!


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Jul 22, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Hey toxic watch out... Seems that BNSF has been moving that old BN caboose about once a year for the past 7 years.



ah shit well thanks for the heads up,I won't be in Portland much longer anyways.


----------

